# Can i feed my homing pigeons these foods?



## sholi (Jul 12, 2011)

I cannot get any access to seeds, so i was wondering if chicken grower pellets, are good and healthy food for homing pigoens also with a mix of crackeld corn. So are they?


Here's a pic of it
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=baby...tbnw=149&start=38&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:38

Heres the bag~
http://www.shopmania.co.uk/pet-supply/p-argo-chick-growers-pellets-20kg-13396528

Thankyou


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't feed cracked corn---could/may cause canker.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

you get pigeon feed off ebay or online pigeon suppy stores.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> you get pigeon feed off ebay or online pigeon suppy stores.


If you get it that way, you may as well double the price after the shipping.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i guess it all depends how far it has to ship and how much you get really..i had no choice in the matter but it was just an idea


----------



## sholi (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, but no one answered if chicken grower pellets (mushed into crumbs) are good for my pigeons...... :/


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i don't think it's a good idea to feed pigeons anything thats inteneded for chickens..unless it says so on the bag.. like my poultry conditioner pellets i get from tractor supply. it says for chickens, pigeons and all game birds to help promote heathly looking birds, supports brilliant, high quality plumage and more...made by MannaPro


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Grower Pellets Mushed into Crumbs 
Listen UP sholi
"No" it is not good for pigeons.
But you will "learn" the hard way.
When is the last time you tried to eat Dry Corn meal with a fork???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sky has a point. Why would you want to feed them crumbs? That's awful. Pigeons don't want crumbs. Did you ever try to get a crumb down? They'd probably choke on them. I mean....................come on.


----------



## sholi (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes everyone, thank you, now i can show my stubborn older brother why my pigeons only layed one egg, because he was being stubborn enough to give my pigeon what is not good for them, which are the food i ask for 

Not trying to use anyone too, i just wanted to make sure if its REALLY fine if the food is good for them.

I rather not learn the hard way of why i should not feed my pigeon chicken pellets, because i care about them while my brother doesnt, but how will the chicken pellets effect my pigeons? Or should i really not feed them chicken pellets (which i know now i wouldn't)


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

i have and do feed chicken laying pellets only . they are compelte feed the birds do not pick out what they want and leave the rest to waste. also what they put in there vits. min. and cal. pigeons need also. i raise and show pouters and west of england tumblers also liveing in a rural area the avaiblety is hard to keep a speical order feed and the cost of pigeon feed is getting crazy.you can try pigeon pellets i really believe that is the way to feed


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

loftkeeper said:


> i have and do feed chicken laying pellets only . they are compelte feed the birds do not pick out what they want and leave the rest to waste. also what they put in there vits. min. and cal. pigeons need also. i raise and show pouters and west of england tumblers also liveing in a rural area the avaiblety is hard to keep a speical order feed and the cost of pigeon feed is getting crazy.you can try pigeon pellets i really believe that is the way to feed


And do you mash them into crumbs? Why would they want to eat crumbs?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i feed my pigeon chicken Pellets too. but i only use maybe about 5% and mix with there food. (only when they have baby)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have fed chicken pellets to my pigeons a lot. As well as just about everything else. They will only eat crumbles if they have to. They prefer pellets.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

no they are not crumbled up if i wanted crumbles that is what i would buy had figuritas they ate the pellets fine and they are a small bird


----------



## sholi (Jul 12, 2011)

my pigeons are picky about eating corn, but will feeding them chicken pellets make them have enough calcium to lay 2 healthy eggs with 2 healthy baby chicks?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It should. I mean, it's enough to keep my chickens laying good quality eggs. And I would think being a bigger bird and laying eggs everyday, chickens probably require more calcium. So it should be plenty for the pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It should. I mean, it's enough to keep my chickens laying good quality eggs. And I would think being a bigger bird and laying eggs everyday, *chickens probably require more calcium.* So it should be plenty for the pigeons.


Couldn't it be too much for the pigeons, as their requirements are different?


----------

